# Dream Cake



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

1 Box of white cake mix
1 large box of vanilla pudding
1 package of cream cheese
1 tub of cool whip
2 cans of pineapple bits 

*Bake your cake like you normally would
*Let it cool down 
*Pour 2 cans of pineapple WITH the juice all over the cake
*Blend the pudding and cream cheese together, once its all mixed pour it over the pineapple evenly
*Spread the whip cream all over the top to cover everything.
*Put in the fridge , let it get cool and enjoy 

You can add anything like strawberries,bananas,fruit cocktail or whatever you want. The juice from the fruit makes it yummy. But its gotta stay cool.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*Any left..*

from the one you made sunday, that sounds delicious.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah still got some.......it will be here when ya get over this evening


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

You bringing some to the meeting?


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*That cake looks so good!!*

Hi Mrs. Fishbones!!

It's me Great White Shark that cake sound delicious yum ! Please bring some 2 the P.S.Y.C.O. MEETING I would love 2 try some this weekend. I'll b at the meeting it will b my first time going hope 2 have fun then it's out 2 catch some more fish at OVP !!

I hope 2 c everybody out there including Bunkerboy (Jared). Come back from your trip 2 N.Y.C. the fish are biting down here!!   !!


----------

